# Oriskany model update



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a view of the 3D model of the Oriskany I've been working on. My plan is to create a model of the ship in her current state. However, at this rate it may be a rubble pile before I'm finished!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool, just don't wreck your new eye's by staring at the computer screen!
I cannot wait to go back and see it in person.

Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that off your scans? Diving? Looks like your having fun at it either way!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Is that off your scans? Diving? Looks like your having fun at it either way!


Yeah, it is fun. Time consuming too.

I am using bluprints from MBT and my diving videos as references.


----------

